#  >  > Computers Can Be Fun >  >  > Computer News >  >  What's the state of play with tablets?

## VocalNeal

I maybe going to need something personal and portable for emails and forums  :Smile:  

Any tablets better than others? 
Will they all accept input from separate keyboards?

As you will suspect i know nothing about them.

Sent from my all-in-one desktop

----------


## klong toey

Been using a Samsung Galaxy Tab A 2016 for over a year been very reliable  and reasonably priced.

----------


## David48atTD

> I maybe going to need something personal and portable for emails and forums  
> 
> Any tablets better than others? 
> Will they all accept input from separate keyboards?
> 
> As you will suspect i know nothing about them.
> 
> Sent from my all-in-one desktop


Any tablet with a USB port would take a keyboard ... either wired or WiFi ... but you would need a 2nd USB port for other stuff.

I have a Toshiba Ultrabook, powered by an I5 processor.
Worked great till one of the kids puked onto the keyboard.

Now I run it as a tablet with a Wireless connected keyboard (integrated mouse).

----------


## Looper

I raised the phone stakes to a 6.44" Xiaomi Mi Max so I have a decent browser in my pocket (its a tight fit!)

Not much use for posting but browsing is much better on a phablet than a phone.

Plus you always have it with you (since it is your phone).

----------


## armstrong

I got this for 2.5k the other day.  Great just for browsing the net and a few games.  Banana it delivered it same day too.

----------


## Topper

I've used Samsung tablets for 5 years now and can't praise them enough.

It's my ebook reader, forum browser, in class computer, travel computer, class game console and its how I enter my grades for my classes.

----------


## harrybarracuda

This 10" beauty cannot be beaten for travel, especially with the battery life.

Takes a MicroSD memory card too; you can add a bluetooth keyboard if you need to type a lot.

Also 802.11ac Wifi.

Dogs bollocks but a bit hard to find; I had to order mine from Amazon Germany.

http://www3.lenovo.com/medias/lenovo...GZiMjEyNGZhYTQ



I have a Samsung as well, a 12" for the kitchen (wall mounts) but it is nowhere near this for travel.

Oh, and the retractable bracket thing you see at the bottom doubles up as a stand or a hangar, too. Sits nicely on an airplane table, and you can adjust the angle to suit.

----------


## terry57

Samsung Galaxy Tab S2 10.5 ".

3 years old now but one hell of a top end Tablet. Beautiful screen and quality all round.

Google it up and have a look. 

If ya go to MBK or Fortune town you can get ya self a cracking second hand one for around 7-8 K.  

Do ya home work and ya can find an unmarked one in top condition. 

I have two of them and my handbag has one. 

The Samsung S3 has just been released by the way. Premium price mind you. 


Just bought the Samsung tab S2  8 " as well.  :Smile: 

The Samsung S2 has the amoled screen by the way which is simply fookin brilliant. 

Oh yes, just bought my handbag a Samsung S2 9.1" as well. 

It's her birthday and we are on the Samsung S2 highway.

----------


## Passing Through

I bought a Samsung ages ago (4 or 5 years). It's started misbehaving a bit recently and I guess it's going to die in the fairly near future but it's done sterling service.

----------


## terry57

Great thing about Samsungs is that if ya do have an Issue any fooker can fix them here in BKK. 

Ive never had an issue though. 

Reliable as fook.

----------


## armstrong

> This 10" beauty cannot be beaten for travel, especially with the battery life.
> 
> Takes a MicroSD memory card too; you can add a bluetooth keyboard if you need to type a lot.
> 
> Also 802.11ac Wifi.
> 
> Dogs bollocks but a bit hard to find; I had to order mine from Amazon Germany.
> 
> http://www3.lenovo.com/medias/lenovo...GZiMjEyNGZhYTQ
> ...


I saw that in IT City in Mega Bang Na the other day. Way out of my price range so didn't look for long

----------


## armstrong

My favourite thing right now is the Porn Hub app.

----------


## David48atTD

> I got this for 2.5k the other day.  Great just  for browsing the net and a few games.  Banana it delivered it same day  too.


^  My kids have 2 of them ... can't kill them and, believe me ... they try.

For 2 1/2 k, a very fair price, though an older model.

---




> This 10" beauty cannot be beaten for travel, especially with the battery life.


^  We have one of these also, but that looks like a Yoga 3 ... we have the model before.
Works well and yep, great battery life.

----------


## Switch

I have been traveling a lot recently and the second hand iPad I bought from a mate who was upgrading has been a real boon on the move. Merkin English spell checker is the only downside.
Ideal for movies, email and posting shit on here.
Best camera I ever had too.

----------


## Mundi

For the latest I visit TabletMonkeys

----------


## harrybarracuda

> I saw that in IT City in Mega Bang Na the other day. Way out of my price range so didn't look for long


Bt10,000 is out of your price range?

Fuck me that is a quiet night out in Nana for me.

 :Smile:

----------


## harrybarracuda

> I have been traveling a lot recently and the second hand iPad I bought from a mate who was upgrading has been a real boon on the move. Merkin English spell checker is the only downside.
> Ideal for movies, email and posting shit on here.
> Best camera I ever had too.


I don't use iShit, but you're telling me there isn't a British English spell checker on the gay ipad?

----------


## terry57

> Bt10,000 is out of your price range?
> 
> Fuck me that is a quiet night out in Nana for me.




Looks like my second hand suggestion is out of range as well. 

Must be a bitch being on such a tight leash.  

Fook that eh.  :spam2:

----------


## Switch

> Originally Posted by Switch
> 
> 
> I have been traveling a lot recently and the second hand iPad I bought from a mate who was upgrading has been a real boon on the move. Merkin English spell checker is the only downside.
> Ideal for movies, email and posting shit on here.
> Best camera I ever had too.
> 
> 
> I don't use iShit, but you're telling me there isn't a British English spell checker on the gay ipad?


There probably is. I just haven't stumbled on yet.  :Smile: 

I prefer it to the constant updates and glitches with windows.

----------


## Slick

iPad or kindle fire here.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Switch
> ...


I don't know about glitches, but as for updates, I suppose when no-one bothers hacking ipads they don't need them.

Plus the owners are too fucking skint to rob having spent all their money on some overpriced, glorified mouse mat.

 :Smile:

----------


## harrybarracuda

> iPad or kindle fire here.


Fuck me there's a gay combo for you.

 :rofl:

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Switch
> ...


Here you go, it's not difficult.

These ipad things are designed for people who find real computers too complicated.

Like Buttplug.

 :Smile: 

https://discussions.apple.com/thread...art=0&tstart=0

----------


## Switch

> Originally Posted by Switch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> ...


cheers Harry. Sorted. :UK:

----------


## Hugh Cow

> Originally Posted by Switch
> 
> 
> I have been traveling a lot recently and the second hand iPad I bought from a mate who was upgrading has been a real boon on the move. Merkin English spell checker is the only downside.
> Ideal for movies, email and posting shit on here.
> Best camera I ever had too.
> 
> 
> I don't use iShit, but you're telling me there isn't a British English spell checker on the gay ipad?


Must admit defaulting to Merkin English spell checkers does cause me a tad of aggravation.Although the way their southern neighbours are pouring in Spanish will soon be the dominant language if it's not already. Speaking of which is their a correct English spell checker available on TD?

----------


## nidhogg

> Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Switch
> ...


Is there......

----------


## Passing Through

^ That's a Hispano-American innovation. The structure preferred by traditionalists is 'Is they're a....'

----------


## VocalNeal

Cheers,

I'll have a look at Lenovo then? After the Samsung.

----------


## misskit

> I don't know about glitches, but as for updates, I suppose when no-one bothers hacking ipads they don't need them.
> 
> Plus the owners are too fucking skint to rob having spent all their money on some overpriced, glorified mouse mat.


What kind of 'tard would buy a mouse pad for an IPad?  :Smile: 

I'm on my second IPad. It's IPad Air 2 and love it just like I did the first one, which I dropped and broke after five years of no problems.

Don't trust my PC or my Android phone to do internet banking.

----------


## baldrick

> Any tablet with a USB port would take a keyboard


er david - I do not think you are correct - not all devices support https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/USB_On-The-Go

though many newer ones do - but you should always check




> I raised the phone stakes to a 6.44" Xiaomi Mi Max


I have been looking at that to replace the note 2 - lack of OIS is a little bit of a drawback , but the rest looks great - not the fastest processor , but paired with the big battery it will last a while - what are your thoughts about it ?




> I'll have a look at Lenovo then?


https://www.notebookcheck.net/Lenovo....239704.0.html

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> 
> I don't know about glitches, but as for updates, I suppose when no-one bothers hacking ipads they don't need them.
> 
> Plus the owners are too fucking skint to rob having spent all their money on some overpriced, glorified mouse mat.
> 
> 
> What kind of 'tard would buy a mouse pad for an IPad? 
> 
> ...


Oh well that's OK then, because of course you don't get malware on ipads.

Oh.




> Weve discovered a new family of iOS malware that successfully infected non-jailbroken devices weve named AceDeceiver.
> 
> What makes AceDeceiver different from previous iOS malware is that instead of abusing enterprise certificates as some iOS malware has over the past two years, AceDeceiver manages to install itself without any enterprise certificate at all. It does so by exploiting design flaws in Apples DRM mechanism, and even as Apple has removed AceDeceiver from App Store, it may still spread thanks to a novel attack vector.
> 
> AceDeceiver is the first iOS malware weve seen that abuses certain design flaws in Apples DRM protection mechanism  namely FairPlay  to install malicious apps on iOS devices regardless of whether they are jailbroken. This technique is called FairPlay Man-In-The-Middle (MITM) and has been used since 2013 to spread pirated iOS apps, but this is the first time weve seen it used to spread malware. (The FairPlay MITM attack technique was also presented at the USENIX Security Symposium in 2014; however, attacks using this technique are still occurring successfully.)

----------


## misskit

Yeah, still, you know IOS don't have as many problems with malware. Don't you?

----------


## Looper

> I have been looking at that to replace the note 2 - lack of OIS is a little bit of a drawback , but the rest looks great - not the fastest processor , but paired with the big battery it will last a while - what are your thoughts about it ?


I am not a big performance hound. I just need something for browsing and email on the go. It comes in a variety of guises with the top end processor OK for gaming.

Build quality is very good.

MIUI is surprisingly good.

It is strange how quick you get used to it and my Note sized Lenovo K3 now looks tiny in my hand.

The new version that just came out downsizes the camera from a daft 16MP down to a more reasonable 12 MP - I would prefer 8 or 10MP.

I got a 128Gb SD card for $16 to hold a ton of music. It is dual sim if you don't use the SD card slot.

----------


## terry57

^

That's a very cheap SD 128 card Loopy, did ya buy it from a Liberian or sumtin. ?

Recon it will pack it in, ya better back up all ya music eh.  :Smile:

----------


## Looper

^I bought 2

1 was $25 shipping from inside Australia in 2 days.

The other was $17 shipping from China but it still arrived in a week.

The second one was to bang in the slot of my Lenovo laptop as it only has a 300Gb HD. Just bumped the storage by 40%




> ya better back up all ya music eh


Just going to use both of them to hold copies of my existing music library so if they crap out no loss.

----------


## lom

^ 128 *G*iga*b*it = 16 *G*iga*B*yte  so not remarkably cheap

----------


## terry57

^^

Regards Loms Statement Loopy. 

Are they Gigabit or gigabyte.? 

Ta. 

I bought some cheapies here in BKK. 

128 gigabyte. 

Absolutely fine for Pics and music but must back up of course. 

Lazarda has some cracking deals but I always go Samsung Vevo original these days.

Good price and great quality cards.

----------


## Looper

I miscapitalised my 'b' it should of course have read 128 GB.

Yes for the low low price of only AU$17 one can now purchase a 128 GB class 10 micro SD card with SD adaptor

Had 2 of them for a month.

All good so far.

Even with claimed class 10 data rate I am not sure I would go for the cheap end for HD/4K video recording or long burst hi-def RAW photography but for playing music and taking regular photos they are fine.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Yeah, still, you know IOS don't have as many problems with malware. Don't you?


And if you trust something on that basis you are asking for trouble.

----------


## Slick

> Originally Posted by Slick
> 
> 
> iPad or kindle fire here.
> 
> 
> Fuck me there's a gay combo for you.


Why is it gay? US Amazon e-book selection is massive. Can download an entire novel in seconds even on the absolute shittiest of satellite connections/cellular data worldwide.  Need the next installment of a novel series you just finished and in some shithole area? One click & done. 

iPad for convienience. Posting, typing, emailing is flawless and efficient. 

Kindle is truly a device of total convenience for a traveler who can bang out a thick novel in 2 days.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Slick
> ...


Yeah, I suppose when you are reading picture books you want the glossy screen.

People that read ones with words in them use the Paperwhite.

 :Smile:

----------


## Switch

You have no soul Harry.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Seekingasylum

So, who were you before?  

Christ, it's not............

----------


## terry57

> Yes for the low low price of only AU$17 one can now purchase a 128 GB class 10 micro SD card with SD adaptor  
> 
> Even with claimed class 10 data rate I am not sure I would go for the cheap end for HD/4K video recording or long burst hi-def RAW photography but for playing music and taking regular photos they are fine.


The cheap cards are great for music and Pics as long as ya back up.

But through experience I have found that even when rated class 10 they will not cut it when recording HD 4K.  

HC cards anyway. 

The last thing ya want is for a cheap card to corrupt so for high end recording always pay the wedge for a quality fast speed card.  

We all learn from experience and to lose ya shit because ya Jewed on the SD card is really fooked up.

----------


## harrybarracuda

So Tel, share your wisdom mate, what card do you use?

----------


## baldrick

^ seniors card  :Smile:

----------


## Jack meoff

> This 10" beauty cannot be beaten for travel, especially with the battery life.
> 
> Takes a MicroSD memory card too; you can add a bluetooth keyboard if you need to type a lot.
> 
> Also 802.11ac Wifi.
> 
> Dogs bollocks but a bit hard to find; I had to order mine from Amazon Germany.
> 
> http://www3.lenovo.com/medias/lenovo...GZiMjEyNGZhYTQ
> ...


Agree with Harry here, bought one 6 months ago, very good value, great battery life.
Also you can pay a bit more and have the one that projects screen onto a wall etc.

----------


## VocalNeal

OK I need some help from the older guys? 

Back in the day pre-most things I had one of these 



I used it for email and the odd spreadsheet stuff and some Word

Will the Lenovo do Excel etc. and does it have ports for importing data from external drives.

----------


## harrybarracuda

No external drives, everyone does it all in the cloud now mate, although it takes a MicroSD Card and prolly a USBA/USBC drive if you can find one(I've never looked).

There are lots of Android apps that do Excel spreadsheets, including MS Excel.

----------


## VocalNeal

Another stupid question.

How do these thing communicate with the outside world?  WiFI I assume. 

But if my house in a foreign country doesn't have WiFi what then. 

Can I use my smartphone as a modem?

----------


## David48atTD

^^  *Harry*, I don't use/trust the 'cloud' for anything ... but, then again, I don't even have/trust FaceBook.

*VN*, my Yoga 2 Tablet has a mini HMDI port, but no usb port.

Yep, all use Wi-Fi and yeh, you can use your phone as a mini/personal-hot spot.

We used to, in the car, one of the family with a good battery created a personal hot-spot and we all fed off it.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> ^^  *Harry*, I don't use/trust the 'cloud' for anything ... but, then again, I don't even have/trust FaceBook.
> 
> *VN*, my Yoga 2 Tablet has a mini HMDI port, but no usb port.


So what does the power plug into?

----------


## terry57

> So Tel, share your wisdom mate, what card do you use?


Yesty at an Industry show I bought a Samsung Evo Pro. 

128 GB class 10 u3 SDXC.   1000 Baht. 

Absolute steel for this card. 

Hows that Arry. Any good.   :Smile: 

For my Hand Bags new S2 Samsung galaxy 9.7 I bought her. Got that on Frequent flyer points.

----------


## terry57

> Can I use my smartphone as a modem?


Good question,

Ive been trying to work that one out as well.

----------


## harrybarracuda

You can use your Smartphone as a Wireless Router (a.k.a. Hotspot).

I do it all the time with AIS and my Pixel XL. It works on Samsungs too.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> 
> 
> 
> So Tel, share your wisdom mate, what card do you use?
> 
> 
> Yesty at an Industry show I bought a Samsung Evo Pro. 
> 
> ...


No idea, I buy these fuckers now.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/SanDisk-mic...3226422&sr=1-5

Get the company to pay for them, obviously.

----------


## David48atTD

> Originally Posted by David48atTD
> 
> 
> ^^  *Harry*, I don't use/trust the 'cloud' for anything ... but, then again, I don't even have/trust FaceBook.
> 
> *VN*, my Yoga 2 Tablet has a mini HMDI port, but no usb port.
> 
> 
> So what does the power plug into?







What you see is what you get.

No USB Port

----------


## harrybarracuda

So what do you think that thing on the side you plug the power cable into is then?

Duh.

I mean apart from the fact you can chuck stuff on a MicroSD card and just plug it in, you can buy dual USB-A/C adapters.

https://www.parkcameras.com/p/908056...GoogleShopping

----------


## baldrick

> Can I use my smartphone as a modem?


settings ---> wireless & networks --> more --> tethering and portable hotspot -- >  on

set your wifi hotspot up with a name and password

----------


## lom

> I don't use/trust the 'cloud' for anything ...


You shouldn't, the old rule "noting is free" applies.
Many routers nowaday comes with cloud functions so you can create your own private cloud on your LAN instead of giving away your data to god knows who.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by David48atTD
> 
> I don't use/trust the 'cloud' for anything ...
> 
> 
> You shouldn't, the old rule "noting is free" applies.
> 
> Many routers nowaday comes with cloud functions so you can create your own private cloud on your LAN instead of giving away your data to god knows who.


Oh give over, it's perfectly acceptable for unimportant data, especially pirate fucking moves and TV for travel FFS.

Some of the bigger ones will even delete them if they recognise them.

Opening your home network is a far bigger risk.

----------


## VocalNeal

Opened a MEGA cloud drive account let's see.

----------


## lom

> Oh give over, it's perfectly acceptable for unimportant data, especially pirate fucking moves and TV for travel FFS.  Some of the bigger ones will even delete them if they recognise them.


So they spy on their users, checking what they store in the cloud.
Thanks for proving my point.




> Opening your home network is a far bigger risk.


Bollox. A local VPN or IPSec server on the router is all you need and it is very secure.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> 
> Oh give over, it's perfectly acceptable for unimportant data, especially pirate fucking moves and TV for travel FFS.  Some of the bigger ones will even delete them if they recognise them.
> 
> 
> So they spy on their users, checking what they store in the cloud.
> Thanks for proving my point.


That's why I said "it's perfectly acceptable for unimportant data" you idiot. Do you have reading comprehension problems?




> Opening your home network is a far bigger risk.





> Bollox. A local VPN or IPSec server on the router is all you need and it is very secure.


And what Router do you use?

----------


## armstrong

Oddly, torrents download loads faster on my tablet than they do on my laptop.

----------


## Topper

My boss has one of the Lenovo slab tablets that she uses with a wireless keyboard and after owning only since mother's day, she swears by it.

Her comment was that while she might not be able to do high end video editing or such, it's perfect for someone that is on the go.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Oddly, torrents download loads faster on my tablet than they do on my laptop.


Could be because one is 2.4Ghz and the other 5Ghz, or one is 802.11n and the other 802.11g for example.

All sorts of reasons which you could probably work out fairly easily by running speedtest on both devices (that's assuming torrents are maxing out the connection).

----------


## terry57

> My boss has one of the Lenovo slab tablets that she uses with a wireless keyboard and after owning only since mother's day, she swears by it.
> 
> Her comment was that while she might not be able to do high end video editing or such, it's perfect for someone that is on the go.




Exactly,

If ya just wanna do Emails and fuk around a bit the Lenova Tab is the go for a cheap arse Tab.


Christ, they nearly give the fookers away. 

I'll check lazarda for the price. In Perth they were doing them for 150 buks on special.

Heap of them on Lazarda starting at 4k for a 7 ".

----------


## David48atTD

Just a tip if you are buying Tablets for your kids.

The Lenovo tablets we have don't have a auto setting for screen brightness.

We are for ever adjusting the screen brightness for day and night time use.

Apart from that, for kids, considering the price, they are great.

A year on, despite being dropped a few times, everything works.

 Fingers Crossed

----------


## Dragonfly

jesus, this is 2017, and you retards still discuss tablets ???  :bunny3: 

hello, the world is clouded, tablets are so 2010 !!!

----------


## baldrick

^ it is just your veiwsonic that is clouded - with ladyboy sperm

my tablet is used for reading ebooks , browsing 'tinternet and watching movies on flights

----------


## Dragonfly

and the viewsonic is still doing fine, best tablet ever  :Smile: 

never seen a bigger one since  :Razz: 

and it has Android 3.0 or is it 2.5 ? can't remember

----------


## harrybarracuda

Listen to Buttplug, he is an "IT Expert".

 :rofl:

----------


## Dragonfly

oh look, an indian called  :Smile:

----------


## harrybarracuda

> oh look, an indian called


The irony is (look Buttplug, this is how you use the word) that even a fucking indian knows more about computers than you do.

 :rofl:

----------


## Dragonfly

boom, you missed the meaning of irony, you silly Indian call attendant  :Smile: 

now that's real irony  :rofl:

----------


## harrybarracuda

What's this about you being a fucking thief then Buttplug?

----------


## Dragonfly

I don't know, LT got offended that I called him a criminal, which he is, and is trying to project his criminal activities onto me  :Smile: 

why do you care ? bored at the call center today ?  :Razz:

----------


## harrybarracuda

> I don't know, LT got offended that I called him a criminal, which he is, and is trying to project his criminal activities onto me 
> 
> why do you care ? bored at the call center today ?


So who is this Steve you owe money too?

Did you steal off farang and do a runner?

----------


## Dragonfly

> Originally Posted by Dragonfly
> 
> 
> I don't know, LT got offended that I called him a criminal, which he is, and is trying to project his criminal activities onto me 
> 
> why do you care ? bored at the call center today ? 
> 
> 
> So who is this Steve you owe money too?
> ...


 :rofl: 

Steve is a master wanker, my drinking queen companion, turns out he is a small British criminal chav living in Thailand trying to scam people  :Smile: 

what LT probably meant is that Steve failed to scam me money, despite many tries, which in chav speak means a failed scam

You should know, you are a chav yourself  :Smile: 

how do you scam people in that expensive desert ? suck them off  first ?  :Razz:

----------


## harrybarracuda

So not only are you a thief, you drink with them too.

----------


## Dragonfly

> So not only are you a thief, you drink with them too.


right  :Razz: 

come to the PIE thread in the DH, would love to share all my gossips there, that will lure LT for his happy hour  :Smile:

----------


## VocalNeal

Thanks for the inputs

Ended up with an Onda Obook 11 Pro. 

As I can import all my junk from a Windows PC.

----------

